# HOW MUCH CAN YOU DEADLIFT?



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just wondering how much people can deadlift? I reached a new personal best of 160kg and was very happy with that! Currently 84Kg and 6'4


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

already about a gazillion threads man bout this.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

PB 180kg lately 130kg after not doing any for 9month its on another post bout deads


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

110kg, 16 years old with 4-5 months lifting,

altohuhg i have currently torn a muscle between my shoulderbalde and spine, so im out of the gym for a whilst which sucks, but its for the best eh?!


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

sounds nasty! yeah best rest it mate!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

160kg @ 75kg bw and 6'1 

not tested it recently though, aiming for 2.5x bw next


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

last time i lifted was 10 weeks ago and did 200kg at about 85kg bw(majority of it being fat lol) but been injure past 10 weeks so now its the long road to strength again


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

gerg said:


> 160kg @ 75kg bw and 6'1
> 
> not tested it recently though, aiming for 2.5x bw next


not too sad mate.

good luck in your venture!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

fook all cause my lower back is caked


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

think my best is 110kg for 5 reps

I managed 39 reps at 80kg for the UKM challenge a while back


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

230kg x 3 was my best last year. hurt my back at the moment so no deadlifting for me. hopefully when winter comes around ill get back to it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Not enough...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

260 for 3 a few years ago when I had some discs in my lower back.. lol none now!

ohh actually 80-90kg SLDL.... WITH A BELT! boooooooooom lol


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

180 for 1

170 for 4

They are my PB's, did them months ago and not tried again since.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

260 for 2


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The guy I'm sat next to has pulled 225 in competition and he's only been doing it a year.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

170 x 5 with a completely gammy leg with no drive thru it , torn acl stretched patella tendon and no cartledge , so thats not bad going IMO as all my drive has to come thru my back if that makes sense a lot more comfortable with lifting from a rack at about knee height , weight jumps right up on that .

dan


----------



## Burner (Jun 22, 2010)

How do these compare to strapless?


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> The guy I'm sat next to has pulled 225 in competition and he's only been doing it a year.


M_at? hes been awfully quiet lately!


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

bare.


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

125kg x5 at the mo people on here seem to have super strength i look around my gym and think im doing ok until i have a read on here


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

MissBC said:


> think my best is 110kg for 5 reps
> 
> I managed 39 reps at 80kg for the UKM challenge a while back


Good on you, I'm buggered If I'd like to pull anything for 39 reps I'd need resuscitation afterwards. :laugh:

I max out about 260kg for a single.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Aftershock said:


> Good on you, I'm buggered If I'd like to pull anything for 39 reps I'd need resuscitation afterwards. :laugh:
> 
> I max out about 260kg for a single.


i coudlnt walk properly for about 4 days..... cried just rolling over in bed too but its all in the name of competition and i had to win lol


----------



## NotSmall (Jun 28, 2010)

PB is 310kg but thats with straps.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

180kg x 2

norm is 160 x 6-8 depending on the day.

Think me and the Mrs and the only ones in the gym that do em' the rest want to know how that makes your biceps bigger


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

no where near enough deadlift is a really bad lift for me but im determined to smash 300 for reps this year


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

180kg for 5x5 , vid on my journal


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

in competition..

205kg unequipped.

210kg equipped

in gym

220kg BW of U90kg

235kg BW of 110kg (months ago before switched to PL)


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

200x5 with straps


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

dmcc said:


> The guy I'm sat next to has pulled 225 in competition and he's only been doing it a year.


Thats's really good going. I'm 12 months in to focussed deadlifing (trained before, just not much in the way of deads) and up to 200 now. 225 is a whole load more :thumb:

Do you know anything about his training routine for deads? Is he doing high weight / low reps or other way round etc?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thought id post a vid up to show, makes things bit more interestiong , even if it aint the heaviest or most impressive lol


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i can deadlift a burger king.


----------



## NotSmall (Jun 28, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> ">
> 
> name="allowFullScreen" value="true">www.youtube.com http:>
> 
> ...


I agree...






...and yes everyone I know my form is horrible BUT I ****in lifted it! lol


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

NotSmall said:


> I agree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


310kg I am assuming? If so, reps mate. Awesome lift:thumb:


----------



## NotSmall (Jun 28, 2010)

Will101 said:


> 310kg I am assuming? If so, reps mate. Awesome lift:thumb:


Yes mate 310kg - thanks!


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

Well done mate great lift

"why am i so weak"


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

> I agree...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have to out do me lol hahah:lol:

great dl mate reps.

i think its good for people to show there vids otherwise we could all be 300kg dl on here. i know i cant proove it but i have a 14" penis ..... around.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

180kg x 1 @ 83kg


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

210kg, no belt or straps with a lot more in the tank.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

dmcc said:


> The guy I'm sat next to has pulled 225 in competition and he's only been doing it a year.


And later the same afternoon that I posted that, he smashed it in another competition and pulled a very tasty 230.



gumballdom said:


> M_at? hes been awfully quiet lately!


Yup, him.



Will101 said:


> Thats's really good going. I'm 12 months in to focussed deadlifing (trained before, just not much in the way of deads) and up to 200 now. 225 is a whole load more :thumb:
> 
> Do you know anything about his training routine for deads? Is he doing high weight / low reps or other way round etc?


Low reps, sets of 3 normally. Quite similar to me. It helps that he's built for deadlifting.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Aww thanks guys.

Of course just a short while after I pulled 230 dmcc pulled 322.5 and the calusses off one hand :lol:

As for exercises the best exercise for deadlifting is deadlifting. I've been concentrating a bit on competitions the past 6 months and have had a few holidays so training has not been spot on but I quite like triples and 5x5.


----------

